# dry speed paste



## mubali (Jul 30, 2022)

how to dry 
Amphetamines
speed in paste?


----------



## chemistrydude

Just remove liquid from speed paste, and place in petri dish, and place place where suns shines


----------



## mubali

chemistrydude said:


> Just remove liquid from speed paste, and place in petri dish, and place place where suns shines



chemistrydudeI want to dry 400gr!


----------



## chemistrydude

mubali said:


> I want to dry 400gr!



mubaliUh then place on plate.


----------



## ACAB

mubali said:


> I want to dry 400gr!



mubaliFirst rinse the dirt with a liter of acetone, better 2 liters, then filter and dissolve the filtrate in warm water.
Measure the pH, the value should be slightly acidic, if not add a drop of hydrochloric acid. Everything that has not dissolved in the water can be filtered off and thrown away.
Then we wash the whole thing 3 times with petroleum ether and discard it.
Then we add NaOH until the pH>13. The upper oily phase is amphe freebas. We separate it and wash the lower phase 3 times with petroleum ether, dump the extracts and the freebase together, add MgSO4 until it stops clumping and put it in the freezer for 4 hours.
Then we filter off the MgSo4 and let the petroleum ether evaporate in the air, we rinse the remaining freebase with acetone into a beaker, prepare a 1:5 H2SO4:IPA solution and add it dropwise to the beaker until the pH is between 6-7.
We filter off the precipitated Amphe sulfate and allow the acetone to evaporate. You may weigh this and be annoyed at how you've been screwed again, but there's no other way to consume the paste shit.


----------



## G.Patton (Jul 30, 2022)

Pennywise said:


> First rinse the dirt with a liter of acetone, better 2 liters, then filter and dissolve the filtrate in warm water.
> Measure the pH, the value should be slightly acidic, if not add a drop of hydrochloric acid. Everything that has not dissolved in the water can be filtered off and thrown away.
> Then we wash the whole thing 3 times with petroleum ether and discard it.
> Then we add NaOH until the pH>13. The upper oily phase is amphe freebas. We separate it and wash the lower phase 3 times with petroleum ether, dump the extracts and the freebase together, add MgSO4 until it stops clumping and put it in the freezer for 4 hours.
> ...



PennywiseIt's good recommendation. Unfortunately caffeine will be there after A/B extraction. I've read that you can separate caffeine from amph via cold water solution. Sort kind of freezing. You should dissolve mix of amph and caffeine in water and cool it to 2-3 *C. Caffeine will precipitate while amph sulphate will stay in water. Than, you can filter caffeine and evaporate water to get amph or carry out A/B extraction with this water. 
P.S. I didn't try this and not sure that all caffeine will be removed. Probably traces of caffeine will be in final product.


----------



## ACAB

G.Patton said:


> I've read that you can separate caffeine from amph via cold water solution. Sort kind of freezing. You should dissolve mix of amph and caffeine in water and cool it to 2-3 *C.



G.PattonI know this route, better use hot water but only as much as they need to dissolve everything ,then leave to cool.
You will observe how long white fibers form and these become more and more, maybe so much that you only have a slurry, that is all the caffeine, filter it off and let the remaining water evaporate the residue is amphetamine.

And no matter what purification method I have used in succession, it was always in a TLC analysis still caffeine displayed, completely you get it no longer out.


----------



## mubali

I want dry so I can share!
I can't do this in my house!


----------



## ACAB

You have to clean this waste before you share.
Just leave it open to the air, the solvent will evaporate by itself, but it takes longer with 400 grams.
But better clean it, let that be told to you.


----------



## mubali

Pennywise said:


> You have to clean this waste before you share.
> Just leave it open to the air, the solvent will evaporate by itself, but it takes longer with 400 grams.
> But better clean it, let that be told to you.



PennywiseI will do this


----------



## Botsauto-Dutchland

so when i add amphetamine to water the ph should be slichtly acid ???? i am to scared @ ph 8 -7 i need to store some amine to fix it when i add to much. but today i had i nicely not changing paper when i tested ph.(me is thinking oke this is ph7) when i dried a gram put in glass and ph was again basic in tap water... but some ranja added and i drink it. i gues i need some sleep


----------



## ACAB

Dutch046 said:


> so when i add amphetamine to water the ph should be slichtly acid ????



Dutch046Not amphetamine mister, but dirty speed paste that we want to clean. If you want to remove the dirt from the solvent, you should make it with pH=3. Pure ampehtamine sulfate is neutral, does not smell, does not burn or irritate the nose and tastes slightly bitter.


----------



## Botsauto-Dutchland

ow fuck man i need to learn reading the rest of topic, you are fully right i just skipped the acetone wasj with that amount


----------

